# closed end question



## triw51 (Apr 26, 2013)

I would like to make some desk set pens (fountain and roller ball) that are closed ended on both ends.  Is there a way to get kits without the finial, clip and end caps it seems a waste to just throw them out (or stick them in a drawer and forget about them).
Any suggestions or ideas?


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 26, 2013)

Stick them in a drawer.  Then, when you scratch one, someday, you have a spare.

OR when a customer brings a pen to you at a show, with the end bent, you can replace it (at home) and return to owner.  

I ALWAYS carried spare parts and I am always amused that it seems very few do this.

FWIW,
Ed


----------



## BSea (Apr 26, 2013)

ed4copies said:


> Stick them in a drawer.  Then, when you scratch one, someday, you have a spare.
> 
> OR when a customer brings a pen to you at a show, with the end bent, you can replace it (at home) and return to owner.
> 
> ...


Frankly, most of the parts we need for replacements aren't leftover parts.  I wish we could buy just the spare parts.  A few extra clips, or couplers would come in handy.  But for most of us, that means robbing another kit.

But I have had my share of "oopses"  so I do have some spare parts.  But not ever what I seem to need.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 26, 2013)

I know a place where you can find quite a number of clips.

Also the finials.  I suspect black plastic inserts, VERY soon and nib sections in the not too distant future.

What else would you wish for, in a perfect world?


----------



## BSea (Apr 27, 2013)

ed4copies said:


> I know a place where you can find quite a number of clips.
> 
> Also the finials.  I suspect black plastic inserts, VERY soon and nib sections in the not too distant future.
> 
> What else would you wish for, in a perfect world?


I don't know how many times I've been to your site & never noticed that you had clips for some kits.  It would be nice to have a compatability listing for the parts.  Like I think the Rhinehart clips work with Barons, Sedonas, Jr Gent I, and I think the Triton works with Jr Gent II styles.  I'm not positive, but if you just provided the OD & ID of the ring, that should work.

Anyway, good to know.  I'll have to go through my orphan kits to see what I can complete.  THANKS!!


----------



## Joe S. (Apr 27, 2013)

ed4copies said:


> I know a place where you can find quite a number of clips.
> 
> Also the finials.  I suspect black plastic inserts, VERY soon and nib sections in the not too distant future.
> 
> What else would you wish for, in a perfect world?



Jumping up and down excited!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

